# Total Group Loss 2016



## runner (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, here goes - thought I'd start this one again for 2016.

So far I've lost 3lb  which makes a

*Total Group Loss of:  3lb*

Add your weight loss to the total group loss if you want to!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done @runner !  I'd like to shift a few pounds - don't have a lot to lose, but I have noticed I've gained a bit over the past year (might be new scales though!). I remember someone once telling me that you gain a stone a year - would seem to fit me as I have gained 3.5 stones in the past 35 years!

Thought I might have lost a bit this month, what with giving up the booze and exercising more, but no - my weight has stayed almost exactly the same for the past three weeks! I weight myself on Monday mornings, so will report back here tomorrow


----------



## JamesAM (Jan 31, 2016)

6lb so far! Christmas chub, be gone!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

JamesAM said:


> 6lb so far! Christmas chub, be gone!


Well done James!  That brings us to a 

*Total Group Loss of:  9lb*
*
*


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2016)

3lb loss since Christmas.


----------



## runner (Feb 2, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> 3lb loss since Christmas.


 Well done Stitch!   That makes 

*Total Group Loss of:  12lb*

Thanks Northerner - I know, weight loss doesn't make any sense at times - just like my BG* *


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 2, 2016)

Did you want to add on everything that I have lost in the past 2 years??? It would def push the total up!


----------



## runner (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Stitch - I think that might be cheating LOl  There was a total Weight Loss thread for last year and the year before, but well done you!  How much have you lost altogether?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, my weight on Monday was 162.2 Ilbs - exactly the same as it was last week and the week before! Haven't shifted an ounce!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 2, 2016)

Just got back from my fat club meeting you can add another 3.5lbs to the total loss for this week. That now takes my total weight loss in 2 years to 103.5lbs (7stone 5.5lbs)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Just got back from my fat club meeting you can add another 3.5lbs to the total loss for this week. That now takes my total weight loss in 2 years to 103.5lbs (7stone 5.5lbs)


Well done Stitch  That brings the total to 

*1st 1.5 lbs!*

I can't add anything (again!) as I am only 0.2 lbs lighter* *


----------



## runner (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow Stitch, that's brilliant. What amazing will power - unlike me - Like Northerner, I've lost nothing over the past week….


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 8, 2016)

2 years ago I was almost 21 stone so had to do something. I knew that diabetes ran in my family, so does heart problems, so I joined my local weight watchers group and started to do more walking and its working from me. I dont look at it as a diet, I see it as a life style change. I will be doing this now for the rest of my life or I will be back to square one.


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Feb 9, 2016)

When I weighed myself on 27th December I was 118kg. I weigh every 2 weeks (long boring story about why I don't weigh every week due to past issues) had started to clean my diet up a little from this point up to diagnosis but the weight really started shifting after that... I've lost 5.9kg since then so that's 13lbs to add to the total

*tried to add the total but couldn't work out how to make it red #InternetFail


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> When I weighed myself on 27th December I was 118kg. I weigh every 2 weeks (long boring story about why I don't weigh every week due to past issues) had started to clean my diet up a little from this point up to diagnosis but the weight really started shifting after that... I've lost 5.9kg since then so that's 13lbs to add to the total
> 
> *tried to add the total but couldn't work out how to make it red #InternetFail


Fabulous Sydney!  (To change text colour, highlight the text then click on the A symbol on the post menu bar, then select the colour from the drop down list  The 'A' next to that is the font size)

That brings the total so far to 

*2st 0.5llbs!*

**


----------



## runner (Feb 15, 2016)

Well done sydney!  I haven't lost any this week either.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2016)

runner said:


> Well done sydney!  I haven't lost any this week either.


Sorry to hear you've had no progress runner  However, after three weeks of staying at exactly the same weight, I lost two pounds last week! Hurrah! 

*Total now: 2st 2.5 llbs*


----------



## runner (Feb 16, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Sorry to hear you've had no progress runner  However, after three weeks of staying at exactly the same weight, I lost two pounds last week! Hurrah!
> 
> *Total now: 2st 2.5 llbs*


Well done - hopefully it's catching!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 16, 2016)

I will let you know later how I get on as I get weighed tonight. I didnt get to my meeting last week, so whatever tonights is will be for 2 weeks.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 18, 2016)

I forgot to update on tuesday evening. I lost another 2lbs this week. 

*Total now: 2st 4.5lbs*


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2016)

Well done Stitch!


----------



## HelenHanfe (Feb 20, 2016)

I need to get into the habit of logging this.....  I lost 2.5 lbs this week, to add to the total


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2016)

HelenHanfe said:


> I need to get into the habit of logging this.....  I lost 2.5 lbs this week, to add to the total


Well done Helen! 

*Total now: 2st 7lbs*


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2016)

Can't really add anything for this week - I was half a pound down on last week, but won't add it until I know it's not just a little fluctuation


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just got home from fat club, another 1 1/2lbs off this week.

*Total now: 2st 8 1/2lbs*


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2016)

Well done Stitch!  Are you far off your target?


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 23, 2016)

Still a little way to go. I was almost 21 stone just over 2 years ago. I want to get into a healthy bmi range. I have gone from morbidly obese to just overweight now.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Still a little way to go. I was almost 21 stone just over 2 years ago. I want to get into a healthy bmi range. I have gone from morbidly obese to just overweight now.


It's a terrific achievement, I'm sure you'll get there with your hard work and determination!


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Feb 24, 2016)

Fortnightly weigh in was Sunday. 1.8kg off so group total is now:

*2st 12.5 lbs*


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> Fortnightly weigh in was Sunday. 1.8kg off so group total is now:
> 
> *2st 12.5 lbs*



Well done.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> Fortnightly weigh in was Sunday. 1.8kg off so group total is now:
> 
> *2st 12.5 lbs*


Excellent Sydney!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm claiming another pound - very slow, but happening 

Total now: *2st 13.5 lbs*


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'll let you know tomorrow so hopefully we can add to the total then.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 9, 2016)

Another 1lb off for me this week.

Total now: *3st 0.5 lbs*


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice one @Stitch147  Although I've not lost much weight my fancy scales inform me that my percentage body fat has fallen from 19.4% to 17.2%, and Visceral fat from 7 to 6 over the past month, so improvements in areas other than weight


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ive seen huge changes over the past 2 years of losing weight. My BMI has gone from 54 down to 32 (still not great but better than it was), my visceral fat from 17 down to 7, my hydration levels have increased, and my metabolic age has gone from 50 (!!!) down to 43 (closer to my real age). Ive also lost about 14inches from my waist!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know how you would include this as it does have some days in December but - since the 21st Dec I have lost 10kg - that's 22lbs!

I wont be reporting weekly as I don't weigh every week (I get hung up on numbers )


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> I don't know how you would include this as it does have some days in December but - since the 21st Dec I have lost 10kg - that's 22lbs!
> 
> I wont be reporting weekly as I don't weigh every week (I get hung up on numbers )


Well, given that that is only a week or so during December I think it would be fair to include 20 pounds of it in this year's total  Well done Lynn! 

Total now *4st 6.5 llbs!*


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Northie. I am rather pleased with myself considering I was newly diagnosed with an under active thyroid!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2016)

Hurrah! 2 pounds lost this week 

Total now *4st 8.5 llbs!*


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 14, 2016)

Well done Northie! i weigh in tomorrow night, not holding my breath for any loss this week though after my weekend away!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 15, 2016)

Oooops! 1lb on this week after my weekend away.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Oooops! 1lb on this week after my weekend away.


Well, that's not so bad at all! I'm sure you'll be back on it as the week progresses!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2016)

Hurrah! Another pound lost this week  Monstrously slow, but then I don't have a lot to lose. Have actually lost nearly half a stone since the beginning of February though, plus body fat percentage down 4% 

Total now *4st 9.5 llbs!*


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 24, 2016)

And we can add another 1lb to the total loss. Still chipping away slowly.

Total now *4st 10.5 lbs*


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> And we can add another 1lb to the total loss. Still chipping away slowly.
> 
> Total now *4st 10.5 lbs*


Well done Stitch!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 25, 2016)

Thought I'd join in. When diagnosed in Jan, I was 20kg (about 14 stone). Just weighed myself this morning and now 84.7kg. A loss of around 13lbs! I'm happy with that.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Thought I'd join in. When diagnosed in Jan, I was 20kg (about 14 stone). Just weighed myself this morning and now 84.7kg. A loss of around 13lbs! I'm happy with that.


Excellent Mark!  

Total now *5st 9.5 lbs!*


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2016)

Woohoo! I've lost another pound!  I've now lost half a stone since the beginning of February - slow but steady 

Total now *5st 10.5 lbs!*


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ive lost another 1lb too!!! All the moving brewery equipment over the weekend must have helped. 

Total now *5st 11.5 lbs*


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Ive lost another 1lb too!!! All the moving brewery equipment over the weekend must have helped.
> 
> Total now *5st 11.5 lbs*


Well done Stitch!


----------



## runner (Mar 30, 2016)

You're all doing so well!  I'm afraid my willpower has deserted me, especially with Easter Eggs!  I think its also an exercise thing - poor old dog has osteoarthritis and can't really walk her as far as we did without her suffering for it, so will have to make an effort to get out without her more often.  My jobs over the last year or two have been much more sedentary too.  Excuses Excuses.....


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 31, 2016)

Should be interesting to see what happens when I go on holiday in 2 weeks time. Last time I went Lanzarote I lost 5 1/2lbs and the time before that I lost 8lbs!!! The spanish diet definately agrees with me!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Should be interesting to see what happens when I go on holiday in 2 weeks time. Last time I went Lanzarote I lost 5 1/2lbs and the time before that I lost 8lbs!!! The spanish diet definately agrees with me!


I wonder if you can get Lanzerote on prescription?


----------



## GregP (Apr 9, 2016)

Just calculated my weight loss since diagnosis in Feb, total of 10kg or 22lb loss, so you can add that to your total!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2016)

GregP said:


> Just calculated my weight loss since diagnosis in Feb, total of 10kg or 22lb loss, so you can add that to your total!


Excellent Greg! Well done! 

Total now *7st 5.5 lbs

*


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2016)

Another pound off for me this week 

Total now *7st 6.5 lbs*


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2016)

Yet another pound off for me this week 

Total now *7st 7.5 lbs*


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 28, 2016)

Nothing to add to the weight loss this week after gaining 2 1/2 lbs whilst on holiday. Hopefully I can add to it next week.


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2016)

Another two pounds off for me this week 

Total now *7st 9.5 lbs*


----------



## Stitch147 (May 3, 2016)

Well done. Fingers crossed i'll be adding to it later.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 4, 2016)

Well 1 1/2 lbs off for me this week.

Total now _*7st 11 lbs*_


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Well 1 1/2 lbs off for me this week.
> 
> Total now _*7st 11 lbs*_


Excellent! Well done Stitch!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 10, 2016)

Another 1lb off this week.

Total now *7st 12 lbs*


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Another 1lb off this week.
> 
> Total now *7st 12 lbs*


Ooh! I forgot to add my pound yesterday! Well done Stitch! 

Total now *7st 13 lbs*


----------



## Stitch147 (May 10, 2016)

Well done northerner.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 14, 2016)

Just noticed l haven't weighed myself since april, and im now down to 82.5kg, which is 13 stone. Everyone is telling me to stop losing weight despite my BMI being 26 & being told i need to be 12 stone 7lbs to not be overweight.


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Just noticed l haven't weighed myself since april, and im now down to 82.5kg, which is 13 stone. Everyone is telling me to stop losing weight despite my BMI being 26 & being told i need to be 12 stone 7lbs to not be overweight.


I tend to go on how I feel about myself rather than the actual weight targets - they are very artificial. My BMI is actually around 22, but I can see with my eyes that I have some flab I need to shift, and that will involve a little more weight loss, no doubt. I was officially underweight when I was younger, but I have a small frame.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 14, 2016)

I haven't been this light for over 20 years. What surprised me most was when l looked in a full length mirror in a public toilet yesterday. That was the first time l could see how much weight I've lost. I hardly recognized myself!


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2016)

I've lost another 2 pounds!  That's now over a stone since January! 

Total now *8st 1lb!*


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 16, 2016)

Nice one Northie. I was a bit disappointed today. Tried some size 30 trousers on in Tesco & they didnt fit by a long way. Yet my size 32 one's fit me with room to spare!


----------



## Martin Canty (May 16, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I haven't been this light for over 20 years


I hear you..... 172 this morning (12st5) down from 190ish in the New Year & down 50lb from this time last year..... Dr. initially told me to get to 180.... I thought that was unrealistic & thought that 190 was doable with effort. Not been this weight for 30 years or more

Wore my suit for a wedding that I attended on Saturday (bought the suit about 17 years ago), needs some serious alteration!!!! Even some wildland firefighting pants that I bought 10 years ago and never fitted are a little on the lose side now.

Time to go out & buy some even smaller belts


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Nice one Northie. I was a bit disappointed today. Tried some size 30 trousers on in Tesco & they didnt fit by a long way. Yet my size 32 one's fit me with room to spare!


I had to dig out my belt recently because my 32"s are getting very loose - tape measure shows 31.5" (down from 35" in January) and I'm on the third notch - had stopped wearing the belt because it wasn't long enough before!  All my excess weight goes on my middle and there's still a bit there. I haven't done anything significant to achieve this other than stop drinking alcohol in January


----------



## Martin Canty (May 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> stop drinking alcohol in January


I could have sworn that my Dr. prescribed merlot..... Unfortunately insurance doesn't cover it.....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2016)

I've lost another 2 pounds!  Pretty close to my 'ideal weight' really, although I have a bit of a stubborn muffin top that refuses to budge! 

Total now *8st 3lb!*


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 11, 2016)

I've lost a couple more kilos in the last 2 months. Now 81.1kg. Annoyingly my waist measurement hasn't changed at 93cm. I never used to use metric, but as they use it at the docs, thought I'd stick to it. My BMI is 25.6, so still a way to go.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've lost a couple more kilos in the last 2 months. Now 81.1kg. Annoyingly my waist measurement hasn't changed at 93cm. I never used to use metric, but as they use it at the docs, thought I'd stick to it. My BMI is 25.6, so still a way to go.



Well done Mark  I've lost another couple of pounds in the past week - I'm not trying, just no alcohol since January  Can't get used to metric at all, so will translate your 2kg into 4.5 pounds  Adding in my two, this makes a total now of

*8st 9.5lb!*


----------



## John Froy (Jun 27, 2016)

Lost 27 lbs so far since this February ( 4.5 to go)


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2016)

John Froy said:


> Lost 27 lbs so far since this February ( 4.5 to go)



That's definitely worth adding to the total - well done John! 

Total now:

*10st 8.5lb!*


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 27, 2016)

Sorry I can't add much to the total.... Hovering annoyingly in the low 170's, really want to break the 168 barrier.... BMI 23.3


----------

